# Wed arvo at Seacliff



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Anybody available for an afternoon at Seacliff on Wednesday? Being retired has its advantages  Then there is always sickies and general bludging. Plan on arriving at say 1400; any company would be welcomed.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry mate - no can do. I've got a week off from 10-14 Dec and I will be trying to squeeze in as much fishing as possible at that time so I will join you then for sure!

Good luck - there are still big fish around.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Cant make that time slot unfortunately matey, if your ever headed out in the A.M. let me know.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Waldo mate: I am retired! I can go when I want  However, in this instance I picked the arvo becoz the tide and wind looked pretty good. If you want to go in the morning sometime I will be in it if no other commitments. Mon and Tue are not good days for me as have to chauffer shmbo


----------

